
Chloe Middleton did not have coronavirus - s9w
https://www.spiked-online.com/2020/03/27/chloe-middleton-the-coronavirus-death-that-wasnt/
======
s9w
This was a big story a couple of days ago, even here on HN. Used to spread fud
about sars-cov-2.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22684242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22684242)

